# Live Steam On Canada's West Coast



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

The weather was cold at about 40 F. but the skies were clear and a well known Surrey back yard became the center of live steam action. 
I hope everyone enjoys the latest video of The Bear Creek Railway. *http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=deltatrains*
All the best, Peter


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Very well down video. Very nice to watch. Those K4s really do look great and seem to run equally great. Perhaps one day I'll be able to get one somewhere. While the chuffs were indeed noticeable on the one without the chuff enhancer, boy does that summerland's enhancer make it sound nice.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Unfortunately I could only 'pop' in for an hour as had other commitments, but everyone was having a great time. 
Dan certainly has himself a great garden railway. 
Great video Peter. 
We are lucky to be in the age of digital video, and the internet, and MLS, otherwise there would be movies on Super 8 that only the owners would see. 
I have some from my first railway in around 1980. 
I was invited to display Gauge 1 live steam at a model railway show that was held in a downtown Vancouver hotel. 
I wasn't sure if there was going to be a problem with running alcohol fired locos in the hotel so I decided to take some movies. 
I rushed home at lunch time, having arranged an extended one, and quickly steamed up my Aster #7 Shay and placed the camera on a flat car. 
As the button on the camera was spring loaded, I had to clamp something against it to keep it running. 
If I recall, the approx 4 minutes of film in the cassette was just enough for one circuit, and then I quickly steamed up the Aster Schools to get some shots of it too. 
Then back to work. 
I think that I rushed over to Kodaks in North Vancouver after work to deliver the films to ensure that I had them by the model train show, which I did. 
Must dig the films out and see if the emulsion is still attached. 
Maybe even get them put on dvd! 
The show went well, and I ran the Shay all day long on a quickly built 8 foot diameter circle, with the movie projector in the middle, showing the movie every now and then into a cardboard box so that it could be seen under the hotel lights. 
Fun times. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this is one of your best videos yet Peter. It’s always great to the guys over. I guess it's time to give "Steaming at Steve's" a little competition, now if the snow and rain will just stay away we might be able to.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 13 Jan 2012 10:26 PM 
I think this is one of your best videos yet Peter. It’s always great to the guys over. I guess it's time to give "Steaming at Steve's" a little competition, now if the snow and rain will just stay away we might be able to. 

I personally would like to see more videoos. I do not get tired of putting the Steamin at Steve's on MLS, but we do need more variety. I must say though that we have a pretty good array of different live steamers here in the Houston area. BTW if it gets too cold in the North, come on down and we will make you fel at home. 
Peter the vodeos were freat. Love the plumes the Accucraft engines put out. As Jeremiah has said, we dont get that much plume out of the Alkie Asters.Not as much natural chuff eother, but we do love the Aster engines.


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Peter - as I said in my email - this is your best video yet - the two trains side by side jockeying for position is the best part of all. You should have got a shot of the hot dogs though so folks can see that we do it right, even though we haven't got it steam powered yet. 
Cheers, Neil.


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Great video, Peter! 
Due to family obligations here, I will not make it down for the Art Knapps Train Weekend today or probably tomorrow in 'sunny' 
Surrey..I hear that you got 15cm of snow while we in the 'north' have sunshine-although it is a bit cold at 5 degrees C. So I will relive our delightful day last week virtually! 
Yes, Neil, the hotdogs were great....Timbits also though...and as an Accucraft owner, I prefer drinking alcohol to burning it.... 
Myron


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Hi David, I hope that you can get someone to get that old video digitized so that all could enjoy the vintage live steam. I would be one who would look forward to viewing it.* *You should have taken more videos to Kodak to help their bottom line, as I read in the financial news they are not doing very well and might go under. **Thank you for your comment on the video. ** Always fun to get together and run the little steamers. Untill next time, All the best, Peter.*


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Neil, how is that P8 coming? That K4 sounded fine. I'd have pm'd ya,but guess I am not your friend as I was blocked


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Jeremiah, 
Funny you should mention the Aster P8. 
Yesterday at the Art Knapps 'Time For Trains III', I spoke to Neil and he proudly announced that he was going to be starting the P8. 
Now that winter has arrived here with snow and cold, I am sure that Neil will not want to be outside, so will probably have the P8 finished this week! 
Of course, as I am sure that you found with the Mikado, Aster kits are so much fun to assemble, but is very sad when it is finished as you always want it to take longer. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

All you people who want your Aster kit to last longer should have bought a Challenger. I'm sure this kit will last longer.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

You're right Dan. At the price the Challenger kit is at, not only would building it take awhile, but for some folks like me, they might spend the rest of their lives paying it off.


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Jeremiah, as you have seen from David's post, I have now committed myself, which I might have to do in another way soon if I don't stop buying engines. I have the successor to the P8 in the mix so I can happily build knowing there will be other little boxes full of Aster jewels to play with when this one is done. I am also committing to European/British type engines mainly it seems, so rolling stock will have to be sourced carefully. I have just been having too much fun running the K4 and other bits and pieces. The K4 pulled 10 Aristo heavyweights and a transition car at Knapp's Time for Trains on Saturday - take a look here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZqm0mSdxHQ&feature=player_detailpage - (last half of the video...) 
Cheers, Neil.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

I just finished watching an awards show so please bear with me. 
Thank you to :

Jeremiah - David - Dan- Gibs035 - Neil - Myron - and everyone who had kind words about the video.
All the best, 
Peter


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Posted By deltatrains on 12 Jan 2012 11:43 AM 
The weather was cold at about 40 F. but the skies were clear and a well known Surrey back yard became the center of live steam action. 
I hope everyone enjoys the latest video of The Bear Creek Railway. *http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=deltatrains*
All the best, Peter

*The original link has changed due to the addition of a new video so here is the correct link to *
*Live Steam On Canada's West Coast. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uJvd4A7Oi8
*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty neat!


----------

